# Filter basket.



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good filter basket for the Silvia please? Ridged or ridgeless?

is the supplied double basket worth using to start off with when first starting to use and learn about the Silvia? I'm getting a bit apprehensive and it hasn't even arrived yet!! Cheers.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much about the basket. As for ridged vs ridgeless, it makes no real difference to the coffee, it just means that the basket snaps into the PF firmly and needs effort to remove it if you have a ridge. Some like it like that. I know it's a different machine but I use a naked PF with a ridgeless VST 18g basket and the spring tension is enough to hold it in place even when knocking out the puck so I don't see the point of the ridge really.

I haven't had a Silvia so I can't say much about the standard basket but I'm sure it'll be absolutely fine. I'd say you can use it and get used to the machine as it is, until such time as you get curious about VST or IMS baskets and find £20 burning a hole in your pocket.

With the VST I found you have to be a bit more careful with prep to get the best results, but it lets you pull a bit more flavour out of the coffee. Not night and day, but worthwhile, probably.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

+1on the above std basket ok to get going with ,just don't overload it as it's a 14g basket. From memory unless its a really light roast you will struggle to get more than 15-16g in, so until you take the plunge for a vst basket or similar ( have an 18g vst in a a naked rancillio handle) just use the ridge "line" as a guide to fill/tamp to.

Ridged or ridgeless is a personal thing on the rancillio, I preferred ridged as helps to use the line for a level puck!









Hope of help

John


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

The standard basket is fine. Use it until you find a need to get a different one. There are many aspects to getting the drink you like from a machine like the Silvia - take some time to understand how the machine works for you and then tweak the areas that don't work well.

For me, the major challenge was around grind fineness and tamper. Basket hasn't been a factor - yet


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Another vote for the standard basket. 16gm should be fine.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ditto for what's been said above, the standard basket is fine. All comes down to grind & tamp technique.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you all, I'll stick with basket which comes in the box, as you have all recommended, I also have bought a 58 mm flat tamper, hope this fits okay! Just need everything to arrive, hopefully in a few days time. Then get some beans.....and probably more beans!


----------

